# My baby Huskies.



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is my babies' pictures. Milo is a 2yo boy. He's white and grey. Yuki is a 1.5yo girl. She's black and white.





































This is our friend's dog and also our site model, Bella. She is 1.5 years old. She is a very obedient and friendly dog, but not when she's around our Milo & Yuki. Do not underestimate her by her size compared to our huskies. She can defend herself very well!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

haha awwwww bella is a wee cracker! 

and ur huskies are gorgeous.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_wow ur huskies are stuning !!!!!!!!!!!1 Bella is a cutey too _


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Three beautiful dogs, absolutely stunning.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Bella is a little darling!
Your huskies are amazingly beatiful, my brother ha a red and white one with one ice blue eye and a green eye


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

All very gorgeous dogs! I have a soft spot for huskies..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning dogs....lovely pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

What Lovley Pictures....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Stunning!:001_wub:


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

Ducky said:


> haha awwwww bella is a wee cracker!
> 
> and ur huskies are gorgeous.


Thanks!! Yours is gorgeous too! Is that a beagle?


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _wow ur huskies are stuning !!!!!!!!!!!1 Bella is a cutey too _


Thanks! My wife love guinea pigs!


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Three beautiful dogs, absolutely stunning.


Wow... you have lots of pets!!  Is that your dog? Absolutely stunning!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sanyuh said:


> Wow... you have lots of pets!!  Is that your dog? Absolutely stunning!


Thank you, yes thats my baby.


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are all beautiful!


You have beautiful hamsters & guinea pigs too. My wife used to have a guinea pig called Bella. It died after 2 wks because she tried to give her nutritious food like fruits and veges. She was worried Bella will get bored with guinea pig food.


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

emmalouise1508 said:


> All very gorgeous dogs! I have a soft spot for huskies..


Get a husky to play with your lovely Ruby & Molly then


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Bella is a little darling!
> Your huskies are amazingly beatiful, my brother ha a red and white one with one ice blue eye and a green eye


Wow... that sounds absolutely gorgeous (your brother's dog). I love huskies with 2 different eye colours. Any picture of it?


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stunning dogs....lovely pics.


Thank you. Is that your grinning cat? That's so funny )


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> What Lovley Pictures....


My wife saw your signature picture and squelled because she saw your cute rabbit, white dog with black ear (what's the species?) and hamster at the end.


----------



## sanyuh (Aug 28, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> they are Stunning!:001_wub:


You've got huskies too!!! Lovely!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sanyuh said:


> You've got huskies too!!! Lovely!


hehe yes fraid so! theyre very addictive arnt they:laugh:

my 8yr old bitch's sire was from Australia


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. I love Milo's eyes, gorgeous!


----------

